# Things that annoy you



## dodo

What really annoy's me is if the wife has gone to the shops and I really need something ,so I ring her mobile but I hear it ringing somewhere in the house.annoying,  
also parents who do not ensure that their children wear a seat belt while in the car and who insist on smoking while driving with their children in the car.


----------



## Graham_07

People who drive so close behind you that you can see the coffee stains on their teeth, then they honk at you if you have to brake suddenly.

Oh yeah, and the Nokia ringtone.....arrgggghhh


----------



## sinbadsailor

Graham_07 said:


> People who drive so close behind you that you can see the coffee stains on their teeth, then they honk at you if you have to brake suddenly.



Or people who refuse to move out of the 'overtaking lane' while travelling at sub-motorway speeds and think it is perfectly acceptable and safe to brake suddenly as a 'warning' to the car trying to get past maybe?


----------



## Graham_07

and add to that those who overtake you and then slow down to below the speed you were doing in the first place.

and........the shop assistant who says " are ya alri' " if i wasn't alright I'd be in the doctors not shopping !


----------



## sudden

how about our elected leaders getting dig outs from friends and seeing nothing wrong with it -and the people who vote for them.

sudden


----------



## sinbadsailor

All that is the egotistical, cynical and downright dangerous behaviour of the majority of the drivers in Ireland.

Some overtaking you is not personal, if someone comes up behind you, you are supposed to move over, again it's not personal they just want (and have the right) to travel that bit faster than you.

There are too many road warriors on the road trying to 'control' other peoples speed! If everyone focused out of the front window more instead of the back then there might be less crashes!

Oh yeah, the lady who makes my sandwiches at lunch....smile for gods sake, you should enjoy your place behind the counter, you bring happiness to the masses


----------



## ClubMan

> *Things that annoy you*


Stupid threads like this.


----------



## efm

ClubMan said:


> Stupid threads like this.


 
Grumpy people


----------



## Bubbly Scot

dodo said:


> What really annoy's me is if the wife has gone to the shops and I really need something ,so I ring her mobile but I hear it ringing somewhere in the house.annoying,


 
Getting to the shop and someone calling to ask me to get something. (only cos it happens every flipping time I go out)

Unrestrained kids bouncing around in moving cars..specially when the front seat occupants are wearing a belt...probably to avoid a fine.

People who say "it's alright" when I've just told my kids they can't have/do something.


----------



## speirbhean

Able bodied people parking in disabled spaces and then saying 'but sure I was only gone for a minute' when you challenge them...


----------



## HMC

The ubiquitous grocer's apostrophe really _really_ annoys me.  Oh yes, and old people who stand still when they get off an escalator.


----------



## Firefly

Mondays in general (except this one )


----------



## gianni

HMC said:


> ...people who stand still when they get off an escalator.


 
My better half always laughs at me when I start fuming at people who lose the power in their legs whenever they step on to travelators... the ones that particularly drive me bonkers are the one down to Tesco in Jervis SC, the one in Blanchardstown SC and, of course, the one in Pier A of Dublin Airport!!


----------



## shootingstar

speirbhean said:


> Able bodied people parking in disabled spaces and then saying 'but sure I was only gone for a minute' when you challenge them...



i thought i was the only one who did that.. ha everytime i see people parking in disable parking i always challenge them, EVERY TIME!!! My OH & my daughter walk away from me laughing saying "ya shes off again"... it infuriates me beyond belief. Ive successfully moved people out of the space but usually i state my case and walk away from them letting them think about it. Dont even get me started how the non-nationals treat me when i pipe up.   )))


----------



## shootingstar

i think this threat should be moved to letting off steam..


----------



## Sherman

shootingstar said:


> this threat


 
Or else?


----------



## Guest127

shootingstar said:


> i thought i was the only one who did that.. ha everytime i see people parking in disable parking i always challenge them, EVERY TIME!!! My OH & my daughter walk away from me laughing saying "ya shes off again"... it infuriates me beyond belief. Ive successfully moved people out of the space but usually i state my case and walk away from them letting them think about it. Dont even get me started how the non-nationals treat me when i pipe up.   )))


 
I thought I was the only one who noticed that a lot of the lits/lats etc park in handicapped parking spaces. confess I have never confronted them. But I also havn't seen any of those security staff who work in shopping centres/ supermarkets tackle them either. and the handicapped spaces are usually right beside where they patrol.


----------



## pc7

i've often wanted to confront litter bugs that drives me mad but I'm always to afraid, what if the person you confront is some looper/drug/arms dealer and bashes or shoots you!


----------



## ragazza

What really annoys me is people on public transport who :
 - sprawl out on their seat, taking up half of yours and leaving you squashed on half a seat
 - who listen to mp3 players really loudly on tinny earphones
 - who play all the ring tones on their phone, at top volume
 - who sniff/fidgit/chomp chewing gum constantly
 - who wont move their bag off the adjacent seat so that someone else can sit down
 - who put their feet on the seat
 - who dont give up their seat to someone old/pregnant/injured
I think that covers nearly everyone on my train to work!

Another thing that drives me mad is air-con on too high - you're warm enough outside, and then enter a train/shop/restaurant and you're freezing.

I'm sure there are millions more things.
Oh yes, one other is when restaurants call the token vegetarian dish on the menu the "vegetarian option", when in fact its the "vegetarian obligatory" if you are a vegetarian


----------



## ney001

1) L-plates on backwards
2) the word 'yummy'
3) Advert for oust with kid in the toilet saying 'it's all gone it's all gone'
4) rude people especially rude kids
5) older women drivers who are driving big cars etc and who have no idea how to reverse or park so just dump it anywhere!
6) Big brother and all connected to it
7) people who stand beside the grapes eating them in the supermarket and then walking away (have witnessed this twice in the past week)
8) People who don't wipe down equipment in the gym after they've used it
9) Little kids who go on like adults - usually the parents fault!


----------



## Olly64

it was said earlier but people littering, especially from cars, i too would not say anything because you dont know what your up against but this annoys me, its ok to have your car clean but the streets are a mess


----------



## Bluebells

*  Steady Eddie toddling along the open road at a constant 70 kph, oblivious to the line of traffic behind him. He probably considers himself a safe driver. But watch him coming into a 50 kph speed limit. Will he slow down to 50 ? Will he hell.
* Not so much the car stuck like a limpet to the back of the two trailer truck, but the Sticky Mickey  behind _him_.( And it is always a two trailer, usually carrying logs ) Nothing can shift him. He won't move in or back so somebody else can overtake the truck, and the those of us coming behind find ourselves joining an ever lenghtening convoy. 
* Big thick double white lines for miles on stretches of road that don't appear to need them. I'm thinking of the road between Oranmore and Clarinbridge. Don't know if it is the Co. Co. or NRA, who think it is better to get out the paint cans  and force us all to drive behind Eddie and Mickey, than to remove whatever they think is the hazard.


----------



## Joe1234

dodo said:


> parents who do not ensure that their children wear a seat belt while in the car



A car passed me last week with a child hanging out of the passenger window. IMO a parent who allows a child to do that really does not love the child.


----------



## Niallman

1. People who break red lights via the bus lane and go all the way to the top of the queue and expect to be let in.
2. People who make risky repeated lane changes to get one or two cars ahead on the M50. 
3. The state of the written English by some users of this site. Honestly, whats with the "English - how to write?" type titles? Why not write "How do I write English?". Who do you think you are? Yoda?!!  
4. People who can't park between white lines and see nothing wrong with banging their car door off neighbouring cars.
5. People who drive against the flow in a car park coz they've spotted a free space off in the distance.
6. The old favourite - litter bugs. Especially the aul throwing of the contents of the ash tray out the window. Ignorant!!
7. Spanners in "modified" Toyota Glanzas that have to floor it at every available opportunity. Just coz you like cars doesn't mean you're a good driver! Thats why the majority of you have dented cars/broken lights etc.
8. People that hand out the free Herald AM in the mornings and the drivers that stop on a green light to collect one. 
9. Threads like this that make me start ranting!


----------



## Purple

cuchulainn said:


> I thought I was the only one who noticed that a lot of the lits/lats etc park in handicapped parking spaces.


People who use racist labels to make sweeping generalisations (often without realising it).

Vegetarians


----------



## Guest127

building a new dual carriageway to Newry. then dumping all the traffic at a roundabout. did an off ramp never cross their mind? so now you drive Dundalk to Cloghue roundabout in less than 15 mins ( add 45 from Dublin) . and then you wait 15 mins to negotiate the roundabout.


----------



## Purple

being stuck in work 'till 8pm on the Saturday of a bankholiday weekend


----------



## z107

It might be easier to list the stuff that doesn't annoy me.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Both sides of the Stillorgan dual carriageway were full of police yesterday doing speed checks etc. Yet all the accidents are happening on our country roads. (It's raining today so I don't expect that they will be there).
I was in Cork last week and I couldn't get over the number of local cars speeding and tailgating around the narrow roads in the Cork countryside.


----------



## Gordanus

Losing my memory stick and realising that I can't phone it to find it!


eeeh......tabloids.  I hate them and their stupid unthinking knee-jerk reactions.


----------



## Purple

Gordanus said:


> Losing my memory stick and realising that I can't phone it to find it!


Excellent! LOL


----------



## ClubMan

Gordanus said:


> eeeh......tabloids.  I hate them and their stupid unthinking knee-jerk reactions.


Yeah - hanging is too good for that shower.


----------



## Purple

ClubMan said:


> Yeah - hanging is too good for that shower.


 Everyone is on form this morning

You better log off, you'll be late for Mass


----------



## Jaid79

Fat Kids with Fat Parents


----------



## ClubMan

Jaid79 said:


> Fat Kids with Fat Parents


Yeah - fat kids deserve all the ridicule they get, eh?


----------



## Dowee

Purple said:


> Vegetarians



Meat-eaters who spare themselves the details of the meat industry.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Perple who run down eircom league football without ever going to a game


and 

those who say they hate chinese, indian food.......and when you sak have they eatin it, the answer is always no


----------



## Purple

Dowee said:


> Meat-eaters who spare themselves the details of the meat industry.


Veggies that think they have the high moral ground.

I ate a nice steak for dinner. The cow that it came from was killed by having a steel bolt driven through its head. It's still stitching body was then hoisted into the air by it's back feet and it was cut open using an electric (or sometimes pneumatic) saw from neck to groin. It was then gutted, skinned and had its head removed before being hung for the required amount of time after which it was butchered.
The only difference between how cows are killed now and how we killed their ancestors’ 20'000 years ago is that now it's quicker.
I know exactly how cows are killed; I have seen it first hand. I don't like the experience but I have no problem with the fact that it happens.
Concern yourself more with the people who are butchered all over the world every day, in the context of the overwhelming human suffering that exists in this world the minutia of the meat industry is utterly irrelevant.


----------



## so-crates

"rediculous" - if I see that particular gem of lazy spelling again.....


----------



## JP1234

People who stand reading magazines/newspapers in the newsagent ( with no intention of buying anything) and who make no effort to move while you try to reach round them to pick up the publication you want to buy.


----------



## Jaid79

Clubman


----------



## Dowee

Purple said:


> Veggies that think they have the high moral ground.
> 
> I ate a nice steak for dinner. The cow that it came from was killed by having a steel bolt driven through its head. It's still stitching body was then hoisted into the air by it's back feet and it was cut open using an electric (or sometimes pneumatic) saw from neck to groin. It was then gutted, skinned and had its head removed before being hung for the required amount of time after which it was butchered.
> The only difference between how cows are killed now and how we killed their ancestors’ 20'000 years ago is that now it's quicker.
> I know exactly how cows are killed; I have seen it first hand. I don't like the experience but I have no problem with the fact that it happens.



I don't think I have any high moral ground nor did I claim to have it. The killing is just one of the details, and probably one that the animals are grateful for at the end.



Purple said:


> Concern yourself more with the people who are butchered all over the world every day, in the context of the overwhelming human suffering that exists in this world the minutia of the meat industry is utterly irrelevant.



Don't tell me what to do or assume that I don't already concern myself with such matters.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Jaid79 said:


> Clubman



and his "funny" posts


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Dowee said:


> I don't think I have any high moral ground nor did I claim to have it. The killing is just one of the details,* and probably one that the animals are grateful for at the end.*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what to do or assume that I don't already concern myself with such matters.



Might i ask what you meant by that ????


----------



## Dowee

After what alot of animals have to endure they are probably glad when it's over.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

That is a very generalised statement. I am from  rural back ground and have spent a lot of time on farms where the animals are very well cared for. True there are places where money money money is the main aim but the majority of farmers care for their animals.

Have you ever seen a farmer after his amimals have contracted TB and have been killed, he'll get money for them from the dept of Ag, but thats not what he wants. I have seen grown men crying after it or when foot and mouth was here and farmers in Louth had their animals culled, grown men were once again seen crying on the news. Its not all about blood and money.


----------



## Dowee

Ron,
      I completely agree with you. I have seen first hand both sides of the coin (well cared for animals and mass produced / mass slaughtered animals). My comment above was not meant to be a wide sweepeing generalisation. I don't have a problem with people eating meat, it is their choice, just like it is my choice not to. I don't preach to people about it and in fact I generally find that quite the opposite happens and meat eaters take a very defensive stance and preach to me about how their choice is the right one and I'm a idiot for not eating meat etc. Eating a cow, sheep, hen which you have taken care of and has had a good life is a far cry from the mass produced crap that is spewed onto shelves these days and that is what I was referring to in my original comment of how people like to spare themselves the of the details. 

In this day and age it isn't necessary to eat meat as you can get the protein etc elsewhere and this is what I do. Eating meat is a choice and just as I have have chosen not to eat it others choose to eat it, and both sides of the fence should just respect each other's decision. I could go on, but like I said above I don't like to preach. I also don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

good points.


----------



## Purple

Dowee said:


> Ron,
> I completely agree with you. I have seen first hand both sides of the coin (well cared for animals and mass produced / mass slaughtered animals). My comment above was not meant to be a wide sweepeing generalisation. I don't have a problem with people eating meat, it is their choice, just like it is my choice not to. I don't preach to people about it and in fact I generally find that quite the opposite happens and meat eaters take a very defensive stance and preach to me about how their choice is the right one and I'm a idiot for not eating meat etc. Eating a cow, sheep, hen which you have taken care of and has had a good life is a far cry from the mass produced crap that is spewed onto shelves these days and that is what I was referring to in my original comment of how people like to spare themselves the of the details.
> 
> In this day and age it isn't necessary to eat meat as you can get the protein etc elsewhere and this is what I do. Eating meat is a choice and just as I have have chosen not to eat it others choose to eat it, and both sides of the fence should just respect each other's decision. I could go on, but like I said above I don't like to preach. I also don't want to hijack this thread.


I accept what you say and agree with you but why did you talk about “Meat-eaters who spare themselves the details of the meat industry.” why not the unethical treatment of animals in industrialized farming? There is a clear implication that meat eaters are ignorant of these issues and vegetarians are not. To me that was preaching though I do apologise for my tone, I was preaching as well. 


----------



## Dowee

Purple said:


> There is a clear implication that meat eaters are ignorant of these issues and vegetarians are not.



There was no such implication.



Purple said:


> but why did you talk about “Meat-eaters who spare themselves the details of the meat industry.” why not the unethical treatment of animals in industrialized farming?



Both annoy me, I chose to mention one because I felt like saying it, they are very different issues. If we are to start questioning the "whys" and "why nots" of what people say annoy them I could ask you why you said "Vegetarians" in the original post, but to be honest I don't really want to know.



Purple said:


> To me that was preaching though



People often see what they want to see.


----------



## Purple

Dowee said:


> There was no such implication.


So what do you mean by “Meat-eaters who spare themselves the details of the meat industry.”





Dowee said:


> I could ask you why you said "Vegetarians" in the original post, but to be honest I don't really want to know.


 Did you miss the  ?





Dowee said:


> People often see what they want to see.


Indeed they do.


----------



## Dowee

Purple said:


> So what do you mean by “Meat-eaters who spare themselves the details of the meat industry.”



You're obviously a smart person, you work it out!!



Purple said:


> Did you miss the  ?



All is forgiven


----------



## Purple

Dowee said:


> You're obviously a smart person, you work it out!!


Thanks but obviously not that smart, I really don't get what you mean.


----------



## franmac

Back to the Things that annoy you.

Being in a supermarket at the checkout and all the staff speaking in a foreign language.

I often stop and think to myself "I don't remember flying over here"


----------



## Jaid79

The receptionist in the office that picks up the the phone, to an outside call. Loudly proclaiming the the world 'Yeahhh' followed by the word 'So' and the words "well what do ya want me to do about it? Thats your problem" followed by the word "bye" and the phone crashing down on to the table. All while your standing beside her!! She then gets of the phone and moans about how many assholes there are in the world (20 per week aprox.)


----------



## Jaid79

Oh and picking up the phone after the above receptionist has used a phone. Only to find out two hours later from another colleague, that you are now wearing her make-up on the side of your face.

Shes white I wish she except it and dont have us all washing the phones down before we use them!!!


----------



## Niallman

franmac said:


> Back to the Things that annoy you.
> 
> Being in a supermarket at the checkout and all the staff speaking in a foreign language.
> 
> I often stop and think to myself "I don't remember flying over here"


 
Can't see I've met a checkout operator yet that has not been able to speak English sufficiently and many of them are more pleasant and efficient than alot of their Irish colleagues.


----------



## ragazza

I've another one that drives me mad.

When you are in a shop purchasing an item of clothing and the sales assistant makes no attempt to fold it, but rolls it in a ball and dumps it into a carrier bag. 
Then the look of incredulity on their face when you ask them to fold the clothes, or when you take it out of the bag and carefully fold it yourself. Then the audible sighing and nail tapping while they wait for you to fold it.

Also cashiers who dont look at you when they give you your change - the ones who are facing a different direction having a conversation with their friends, and wave their hand in your direction with the change in it. I never take it until they turn around and actuallly hand it to me.


----------



## elefantfresh

> Back to the Things that annoy you.


 
People who point blank refuse to indicate on the road.


----------



## Firefly

ragazza said:


> I've another one that drives me mad.
> 
> When you are in a shop purchasing an item of clothing and the sales assistant makes no attempt to fold it, but rolls it in a ball and dumps it into a carrier bag.
> Then the look of incredulity on their face when you ask them to fold the clothes, or when you take it out of the bag and carefully fold it yourself. Then the audible sighing and nail tapping while they wait for you to fold it.
> 
> Also cashiers who dont look at you when they give you your change - the ones who are facing a different direction having a conversation with their friends, and wave their hand in your direction with the change in it. I never take it until they turn around and actuallly hand it to me.


 

Reminds me on that scene at the start of Intermission when Colin Farrell asks for a plastic bag and yer wan answers with a loud "tssst"...excellent!


----------



## Buddyboy

Vegetarian food that tries to be something it's not.

Veggie *Burgers*
Nut *Cutlets*
Quorn *Sausages*
etc.

*For God's sake man*, *have the courage of your convictions!* If you are made of vegetables, Stand Proud! don't try to be a substitute for something else.

(by the way, don't have anything against vegetarians, this is about vegetarian food  )


----------



## Firefly

People in here who go out to Starbucks & bring back coffee just to look cool when we have free coffee here.


----------



## nelly

Buddyboy said:


> Vegetarian food that tries to be something it's not.
> 
> Veggie *Burgers*
> Nut *Cutlets*
> Quorn *Sausages*
> etc.
> 
> *For God's sake man*, *have the courage of your convictions!* If you are made of vegetables, Stand Proud! don't try to be a substitute for something else.
> 
> (by the way, don't have anything against vegetarians, this is about vegetarian food  )


something that I have noticed too but does not annoy me really. 

things that annoy me - folks listing off the things that annoy them at every turn - like are you feeling better or worse after racking your brains for rants?


----------



## Buddyboy

nelly said:


> something that I have noticed too but does not annoy me really.
> 
> things that annoy me - folks listing off the things that annoy them at every turn - like are you feeling better or worse after racking your brains for rants?


 
Feeling much better thank you very much  

Can't someone have a (humorous) rant without being criticised? 

And yes, it does annoy me. I'm happy that it doesn't seem to annoy you, but there you go, we're all different I suppose.


----------



## ney001

The mother in law!


----------



## nelly

Buddyboy said:


> Feeling much better thank you very much


the only other person i know who can feel better after ranting (and raving) on her own soapbox 
my mother in law - ney001... thanks ney001!


Buddyboy said:


> Can't someone have a (humorous) rant without being criticised?


 but it aint funny - its moany Oirish begrudgery (lits and lats here have fab cars which might draw your attention to them more than the spot they are in! and typically its up to 4 pages already. rant? more like a whinge!!
You seem to have very little to moan about all the same.


----------



## Buddyboy

nelly said:


> You seem to have very little to moan about all the same.


 
You're right, that's why I posted a moan about vegetables.


----------



## sinbadsailor

Niallman said:


> Can't see I've met a checkout operator yet that has not been able to speak English sufficiently and many of them are more pleasant and efficient than alot of their Irish colleagues.



+1 on that, also goes for restaurants, service stations etc.

They seem to appreciate the fact that they have a job and just get on with doing it, part of which involves customer service!


----------



## mf1

Using mobile phones in the cinema. 

I generally like going to the cinema but am finding the obsession with mobile phone usage increasingly frustrating. Yesterday in the IFI, approx. 10% of the audience came in to a darkened cinema with their phones lit up - notwithstanding the big sign "Please turn Mobile Phones off". During the trailers there were maybe 6-8 people texting - and of course  thats like that number of people switching a torch on. And finally throughout the movie, a number of people were checking their phones for messages. 

What has happened that people feel the need to be so available/much in touch? And is it not obvious that the light of the phone screen is distracting to people around? 

mf

mf


----------



## Thirsty

RainyDay and Clubman bickering....half tempted to send them to their rooms!


----------



## Caveat

When there has been an accident or some other public mishap and people are standing around, arms folded, like weird judgmental vultures not offering any help whatsoever...


----------



## ClubMan

Kildrought said:


> RainyDay and Clubman bickering....half tempted to send them to their rooms!


People telling me what to do.


----------



## shootingstar

read this whole thread through lunch... highly amusing stuff. Loved the mother-in-law one

Just to add yet another annoying thing in my life - 

MY TWO BOSSES 
(ex bosses to be this friday..)


----------



## ClubMan

Jaid79 said:


> Clubman





Ron Burgundy said:


> and his "funny" posts


Ad hominem attacks on other posters in breach of the _AAM _posting guidelines.


----------



## sinbadsailor

Caveat said:


> When there has been an accident or some other public mishap and people are standing around, arms folded, like weird judgmental vultures not offering any help whatsoever...



The good old rubberknecker on the roads causing tailbacks for just being too goddamn nosy! Drive on!


----------



## sinbadsailor

The term 'carbon footprint' and all that comes with it!


----------



## Firefly

office buzzwords!!! Heads Up, going forwards etc etc


----------



## z108

Firefly said:


> People in here who go out to Starbucks & bring back coffee just to look cool when we have free coffee here.



do people seriously buy over priced starbucks coffee to look cool ?
 I personally prefer dunkin donuts 


OK my 2 pet peeves.


1. people who drive up the backside of others even though this behaviour wont help them get to their destination any more quickly. It certainly wont give them time to react if the vehicle in front encounters any difficulty.

2. shop assistants who talk to their friends/colleagues and totally ignore the customer making no eye contact or even basic politeness during  a transaction or who do same while customer is waiting to be served at checkout. I've come to the conclusion these people are just ignorant and thankfully I havent experienced it a lot but its highly irritating when it does happen.


----------



## shnaek

Women throwing their knickers at me everywhere I go, and then a litter-warden coming along telling me to pick them up because they're 'your knickers now'.


----------



## jmayo

Things that annony me ... I have waited a long time for this thread 
1) drivers (loose term here) that decide on motorway/dual carriageway we drive on the right and not the left
2) "safe" drivers that decide to drive 10mph under the limit and then proceed to stick to it through village, regardless of speed limit
3) eejits that doctor their L-plates to try to mask fact they can't pass test
4) eejits that have "baby on board" stickers, are they bragging that they have fertile eggs and semen that are good swimmers ? 
You know, I was going to ram their car until I saw the sign.
5) people that continously make excuses for criminals because they came from a disadvantaged background. What about victims ?
They are usually at a disadvantage after they have gotten the cr** kicked out of them. Long live Nally I say.
6) politicans and their cronies that continously tell us how well off we are
7) rude people who never think of saying thank you
8) eejts driving 4x4s that will never see a field never mind real offroad 
9) people who write on web forums, emails, etc with text speak jargon 
10) people that assume farmers are all rich, sit around all day and get all their money from EU or taxpayer.  
11) the civil service, usually not very civil in my opinion and about as productive as a gay bull in a cowbarn
12) people/restaurants that assume you like mushrooms because you ordered vegetarian option
13) useless types that are on dole and down the bookies or pub all day but still complain foreigners are taking their jobs and should not be allowed into the country


----------



## Purple

shnaek said:


> Women throwing their knickers at me everywhere I go, and then a litter-warden coming along telling me to pick them up because they're 'your knickers now'.


 LOL


----------



## stresshead

Self service tills at the supermarket...
- *"place item on belt"* (I  put the item on belt, belt shoots off...)
- *"unexpected weight, remove item"* (run down the end, grab item)
- *"place item on belt"*  (I put the item back on the belt)
- *"place item on belt"*  (I pick it up and put it back down again)
- *"unexpected weight, remove item"* (I pick it up, put it down, pick it up, put it down...)
- *"wait for store assistance, wait for store assistance, wait for store assistance..."* (Aaaaaaah!!!)


----------



## Sue Ellen

stresshead said:


> Self service tills at the supermarket...
> - *"place item on belt"* (I put the item on belt, belt shoots off...)
> - *"unexpected weight, remove item"* (run down the end, grab item)
> - *"place item on belt"* (I put the item back on the belt)
> - *"place item on belt"* (I pick it up and put it back down again)
> - *"unexpected weight, remove item"* (I pick it up, put it down, pick it up, put it down...)
> - *"wait for store assistance, wait for store assistance, wait for store assistance..."* (Aaaaaaah!!!)


 
You're not meant to sit onto them yourself - easier to buy a bathroom scales


----------



## Gabriel

The woman across the road who drives a Peugot 406 and thought it was okay tonight to squeeze into the space beside me and then bash her doors against the side of my car whilst getting out!!!

Why do women (yes women!!!) think this is an okay thing to do to someones car???


----------



## franmac

Niallman said:


> Can't see I've met a checkout operator yet that has not been able to speak English sufficiently and many of them are more pleasant and efficient than alot of their Irish colleagues.


 
I obviously sent a wrong impression as to the situ I meant.

A particular German supermarket in my area where there can be 2/3 checkouts open and the operators and customers are conversing between themselves in a language that we don't understand so are we not at a disadvantage because most of them speak reasonably good english too.

I have no complaints about their service and find them very pleasent on a one to one basis.


----------



## Bluebells

jmayo said:


> Things that annony me ... I have waited a long time for this thread
> 
> 11) the civil service, usually not very civil in my opinion and about as productive as a gay bull in a cowbarn



 Brendan Behan was spot  on when he described as the civil service as 
" Hatches, Hitches  and Bitches "


----------



## ninsaga

I'm beginning to think that this thread is part of a psychological survey. Around the same time that this thread was launched, there was another thread also launched ie "the most uplifting songs ever" ... so in a measure of things that annoy people v's making them feel better, there is more than double the things that annoy than uplift people..... good luck with the theseis bud!


----------



## Northerngirl

Dubliners who refer to anyone living outside the boundaries of their county as culchies, or living down the country, as if Dublin was the centre of the universe, that they are somehow superior to anywhere else in Ireland!


----------



## Sunny

Northerngirl said:


> Dubliners who refer to anyone living outside the boundaries of their county as culchies, or living down the country, as if Dublin was the centre of the universe, that they are somehow superior to anywhere else in Ireland!


 

People from outside Dublin with their inferiority complexes and paranoia


----------



## Olly64

dublin people who say there phone number with out the 01 as if they expect me to know they are from dublin


----------



## ney001

Sunny said:


> People from outside Dublin with their inferiority complexes and paranoia


----------



## Purple

Sunny said:


> People from outside Dublin with their inferiority complexes and paranoia



You should be more specific, the rest of the world is outside Dublin, you should have said "people from down the country".


----------



## michaelm

Annoy is probably too strong a word, maybe dislike . . queues, fools, political correctness, our joke justice system, our wasteful and short-sighted, if not corrupt, political  leaders.


----------



## ClubMan

michaelm said:


> our joke justice system


Speaking of which - _Gardaí _arrested two teenagers today when they found one drinking battery acid and the other eating fireworks. They charged one but let the other one off.

_(c) Tommy Cooper_


----------



## sinbadsailor

Northerngirl said:


> Dubliners who refer to anyone living outside the boundaries of their county as culchies, or living down the country, as if Dublin was the centre of the universe, that they are somehow superior to anywhere else in Ireland!



When we all know the opposite is true


----------



## sinbadsailor

Sunny said:


> People from outside Dublin with their inferiority complexes and paranoia



And thats why in every county in Ireland you hear 'howyaaa'. If it's so good then why are ye all leaving


----------



## nelly

sinbadsailor said:


> And thats why in every county in Ireland you hear 'howyaaa'. If it's so good then why are ye all leaving


Heard the term "AJH's" on the last word   to refer to these folks "Ah Jayzuz howaya"


----------



## ney001

Dublin doesn't just accept anyone you know!


----------



## ninsaga

OK.. in your best inner city Dublin accent ..singing ...."Awnly da crumbliest flake is McFlurrey.....tastes like mcflurrey nevaw tasded be foaur"


----------



## Jaid79

Purple said:


> You should be more specific, the rest of the world is outside Dublin, you should have said *"people from down the country".*


 
Well happy to say I'm from up the country


----------



## Caveat

ninsaga said:


> OK.. in your best inner city Dublin accent ..singing ...."Awnly da crumbliest flake is McFlurrey.....tastes like mcflurrey nevaw tasded be foaur"


 
*Nooooo!!!*

...well thanks.  That hadn't actually crossed my mind for a whole day.


----------



## Purple

Jaid79 said:


> Well happy to say I'm from up the country



No, you can "ger up de yard" but only in Dublin, not down the country


----------



## Jaid79

ninsaga said:


> OK.. in your best inner city Dublin accent ..singing ...."Awnly da crumbliest flake is McFlurrey.....tastes like mcflurrey nevaw tasded be foaur"


 
Very funny ninsaga! The Dublin inner city accent Dublin is "brewetal" (usure of the inner city spelling for brutal)

The real capital is?

Jaid


----------



## Purple

Jaid79 said:


> Very funny ninsaga! The Dublin inner city accent Dublin is "brewetal" (usure of the inner city spelling for brutal)
> 
> The real capital is?
> 
> Jaid


It's bruhel, not brewetal. 
The real capital is Dublin, the ancient capital is Kilkenny and our second city is... sorry, that's a trick question; we all know that the rest are towns


----------



## Jaid79

Purple said:


> It's bruhel, not brewetal.
> The real capital is Dublin, the ancient capital is Kilkenny and our second city is... sorry, that's a trick question; we all know that the rest are towns


 
You must live in your own little world in Dublin?

Also most tourist say that Cork is the real capital of Ireland 
Jaid


----------



## Purple

Jaid79 said:


> You must live in your own little world in Dublin?


The location of my world is secret and shall remain so!



Jaid79 said:


> Also most tourist say that Cork is the real capital of Ireland


 Can you post a link to back this up?


----------



## Jaid79

Purple said:


> The location of my world is secret and shall remain so!
> 
> Can you post a link to back this up?


 
This one is from some Irish people down south

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

there is 3 of them

Jaid


----------



## Purple

Jaid79 said:


> This one is from some Irish people down south
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> there is 3 of them
> 
> Jaid


Shut up and go to bed!


----------



## Purple

No, really; not blogs by people from Cork...


----------



## Lipstick69

Having recently announced at a job interview that my most improved quality over the past ten years was tolerance, I was amused by quite how victor-meldrew my morning could become. So far today, things that annoy me:

· Baby on Board stickers. Or even worse small people on board stickers. I don’t care if you’re a smug married that’s been able to reproduce. I will be careful in my car because I’m a careful driver (maybe I have issues over the smug married bit!)

· An unnamed furniture store insisting I have the furniture I ordered in March. I don’t. My house is not big enough to hide a three piece suite;


· A junior member of staff summoning me to her office. More annoyed at myself for going and not thinking of appropriate put-downs to make her realise my level of importance (bureaucracies make you think this way);


· The idiot in the open plan office with a cough. Go home, you’re sick. Or learn to cough in some rhythm;


· The other idiot who decides to heat up and eat a vile-smelling dish at his desk. At 10am, who can stomach curry?


It’s only lunchtime and I need therapy!


----------



## annR

Lol this thread is great.  My rant about barking dogs in backyards should have gone here.

My pet peeves:

Stinking rich builders who have taken about 2 seconds to blame the recent down turn in construction on foreigners taking their jobs. 

Rude shop assistants who have lost the power of saying please and thank you.  Those Polish girls are going to kick your ass and you'll be out of a job before you can say "Are you alri"


----------



## jmayo

Yorky said:


> I like it! Someone who's prepared to really get off the fence.


 
Yorky noone has ever accussed me of sitting on the fence and being PC.
BTW that was only volume 1.
I have reserved no. 20 for VRT and no. 99 for Gerry Ryan.  
He doesn't deserve to be any higher in any poll rather than one for the complete smug village eejit.


----------



## Jaid79

Purple said:


> No, really; not blogs by people from Cork...


 
Ok, youll have to leave me to it until the morning, I'm off too bed.

Jaid


----------



## snuffle

stresshead said:


> Self service tills at the supermarket...
> - *"place item on belt"* (I  put the item on belt, belt shoots off...)
> - *"unexpected weight, remove item"* (run down the end, grab item)
> - *"place item on belt"*  (I put the item back on the belt)
> - *"place item on belt"*  (I pick it up and put it back down again)
> - *"unexpected weight, remove item"* (I pick it up, put it down, pick it up, put it down...)
> - *"wait for store assistance, wait for store assistance, wait for store assistance..."* (Aaaaaaah!!!)




The bane of my life. Yet every time I'm in store and the queues at regular tills are very long I'll think "ok, I'll give it one last shot -ONE last shot- as I'm in a hurry" and then end up spending approx 1 hour shouting furiously back at the monotone commands and wondering if the judge would look leniently on me for kicking the screen to oblivion and murdering the obviously sadistic person that came up with the system of weighing scanned goods. The worst is when you have something very light like a greeting card and the belt fails to register the miniscule weight placed on it. Or when you place your reusable bag in the area it is clearly designed to be placed so as to place your goods in, but this drives the weighing mechanism nuts.

The time I had to go pick up some cans for a little party we were having was unforgettable - didn't remember in time that each item you scan has to be placed on the belt before proceeding to scan the next, as there seems to be no facility to enter an item number and scan only one of the items - removing each individual can from the 4pack, placing them on the belt, waiting for "approval needed" from the fatally bored teenager chewing gum and twirling her creole hoop earrings while studiously ignoring me at the "command centre" of the self service tills,  then trying to pack approx 24 cans which were by now rolling all over the place into bags while other queuers tutted their disapproval is an experience I have vowed never to repeat.


----------



## Firefly

Hangovers...esp on Monday mornings...


----------



## Niallman

The use of "been" instead of "being" and vice versa and also when people type "should of" instead of "should have" or "should've". Saw a sentance in a report at work recently stating that something "should of being done".


----------



## almo

Football "fans" who believe the "greatest league in the world" is across the Irish Sea.  Rugby "fans" who don't realise that beyond Ireland, Munster and Leinster actually exist 2 other provinces and clubs.


----------



## almo

Oh, and Irish people abroad who say "Everyone loves the Irish" - not quite, in poor countries you could be a serial killer, but they like your MONEY!  And foreigners who think that because you're Irish you must hate "the English/British" - yet follow Glasgow Celtic, Manchester Ltd, Liverpool, Chelsea etc.  And also is it possible for the DFA to send out a worldwide notice immediately to tell foreigners that Glasgow is part of the UK and that saying you support Dundalk doesn't require a follow up "No but who do you support, in football."  Then again, teh same could apply to a lot of Irish people!


----------



## Niallman

Yorky said:


> Poor spelling



I stand corrected!


----------



## BillK

Maybe it was poor(ish) typing?


----------



## Jaid79

My mother in law


----------



## ice

dodo said:


> What really annoy's me is if the wife has gone to the shops and I really need something ,so I ring her mobile but I hear it ringing somewhere in the house.annoying,


 
My brother used to page my mother in Dunnes when this happened  

'If there is a Mrs Murphy shopping in the store can she please contact customer service for a phone call'

My poor mother would then leg it to the counter, sure that one of us had been in an accident and he'd say 'can you bring us home some chocolate'


----------



## ragazza

Another thing that annoys me is when the hand dryers in public toilets are installed too high up. 
When you raise your hands to dry them, all the water trickles down your arms, up your sleeves, under your watch strap etc.
The dryers are obviously installed by someone tall, who doesnt use common sense and realise that most women aren't 6 feet tall.


----------



## Jock04

Kids in pubs. usually on hols with their parents. Tearing about the place, screaming, getting under your feet. Is there really nowhere else you can take them in the evenings?

Landlords who ignore the "no kids in pubs after 9pm" rule.

Low-spec cars - the ones that come with no indicators, one headlight, no wing or rear mirrors, no speedo, randomly activated horn.

The fact that no matter how preposterous the idea or situation, someone  will defend it.  "In fairness now....."

The hordes who travel to English soccer matches, passing their local stadium on the way. ie The Donegal lads interviewed by Sky Sports outside Anfield yesterday - "it's great Carragher has retired from Internationals"..."I'm not bothered it hurts England, I don't care about them, I'm Irish"  duh....where have you just gone to support a team?

Surly, uninterested retail staff.

People who try to sound Home Counties English.

People who buy 4x4's and have no idea how to park them, and could care less.

Racial intolerance.

Unfriendly neighbours.

The people who visit my local beach & leave all their rubbish behind.

plus many more
plus many of the above.........


----------



## efm

almo said:


> Rugby "fans" who don't realise that beyond Ireland, Munster and Leinster actually exist 2 other provinces and clubs.


 
Only two almo? That would be Con and Dolphin then!!


----------



## GeneralZod

TV stations cranking up the volume a few decibels for the advertisements.

RTE not always starting the 9PM news at 9PM.

Surly shop assistants.

People that scratch cars.

Newspapers being thin on a Monday but the same price.

Fog lights on when it isn't foggy because their owners think it looks cool and misaligned dipped head lights.

Websites that use the IIS web server because they generally break on the weekend due to a memory leak when no one is around to power cycle the PC and they can't remote desktop in.

Food not staying fresh, bananas and salad in particular. 

New housing developments with "pricing on application".

That it's sunnier on the north side of the Liffey quays.

Every year school leavers get higher marks.


----------



## pc7

General Zod I thought that there was something wrong with my tv when it got louder at the ads! i never realised it was done on purpose? are you pulling my leg?


----------



## GeneralZod

Pc7, put your cynical hat on and then decide which is more likely.


----------



## jmayo

The whole thing can be summed up in one word: PEOPLE
Everything wrong or annoying with this world is due to people.


----------



## dave28

Mobile text message jokes. 
We're losing a social skill here. People will actually hand you their moblie phone (after much scrolling and "no, wait .... no.. not that ... THERE ..-now, read that !!)
It would be easier just to TELL IT !!!!


----------



## Purple

Dull people. If you have opinions don’t be afraid to share them, if you cause offence that's a bonus!

Men who wear wigs, I mean, who do they think they are kidding (and yes, I am going bald) 
People with false legs, I mean, who do they think they are… oh no, that’s not funny, forget about that one!


----------



## Elphaba

I hate those 3 wheeler buggys, guaranteed to chip large pieces off your ankles. I've never seen a happy child in one, or a happy mum pushing one, as they are so awkward to push, who designed them, why are they everywhere, they are awkward and ugly, they put me in a bad mood just looking at them.


----------



## Caveat

Robin Williams


----------



## redstar

Toilets in Irish pubs and restaurants.

Is there a directive in the hospitality industry that says "All toilets must be manky dirty, never have hot running water (from the hot tap !) and should never have properly flushing cisterns"  ?

If so, Irish pubs and restaurants are certainly sticking (pun intended   ) to the letter of the law !!


----------



## efm

Elphaba said:


> I hate those 3 wheeler buggys, guaranteed to chip large pieces off your ankles. I've never seen a happy child in one, or a happy mum pushing one, as they are so awkward to push, who designed them, why are they everywhere, they are awkward and ugly, they put me in a bad mood just looking at them.


 
Now that's just grumpiness!! 

I have a big f-off three wheeler Phil & Teds (which goes nicely with the wife's big f-off 4x4 Land Rover) with two kids in it and the whole family love it. The kids won't get out of it 'cause it's so comfy and I love basing people on the shins as I stride through the crowds in Dundrum Shopping Centre - In fairness the thing is bright red - how can you not see me coming? Is my pink Lacoste shirt blinding you or something?


----------



## Pique318

People (women mainly) who use buggies as a means to stop traffic as they try to cross the road. That's right luv, shove the toddler out in front of the car, that's safe !!!

Irish people who have a poker up their a$$ about other Irish people supporting Liverpool, ManU, etc "when there's a perfectly good team just down the road from you who'd appreciate the money". Take a hike ! I'll travel to see Stockport County if I want rather than Athlone Town. 

The "Croker is for Dubs" brigade who treat other teams fans with disdain because they happen to reside in the same place as GAA HQ.

The "Croker is for GAA and GAA ONLY (well, non-brit games anyway)" Brigade. Shove that idea where the sun don't shine. Taxpayers money went into that place for long enough that it's a pseudo-state enterprise anyway.

Boy (and Girl) racers who try to race  me at every straight stretch of road. A Starlet Turbo is still a Starlet and you will be vacuumed off the road if you crash at your usual speeds !!! Stay away from me and don't clip me on your way to armageddon!!

Conservative, Right-Wing policies winning out over sensible modern ideas.

The PC Brigade !!! 'Black' is a colour, it's descriptive, not racist.

I could go on but I'd better not....


----------



## Dowee

Pique318 said:


> Irish people who have a poker up their a$$ about other Irish people supporting Liverpool, ManU, etc "when there's a perfectly good team just down the road from you who'd appreciate the money". Take a hike ! I'll travel to see Stockport County if I want rather than Athlone Town.



Couldn't agree more, I was just about to say the same thing, but you have expressed it alot better than I would have.


----------



## Elphaba

efm said:


> Now that's just grumpiness!!
> 
> I have a big f-off three wheeler Phil & Teds (which goes nicely with the wife's big f-off 4x4 Land Rover) with two kids in it and the whole family love it. The kids won't get out of it 'cause it's so comfy and I love basing people on the shins as I stride through the crowds in Dundrum Shopping Centre - In fairness the thing is bright red - how can you not see me coming? Is my pink Lacoste shirt blinding you or something?



Next time I'm in Dundrum, I'll make sure to wear my f-off shin guards.
Oh and next time your there, buy a red lacoste shirt to match the buggy


----------



## Jaid79

ragazza said:


> Another thing that annoys me is when the hand dryers in public toilets are installed too high up.
> When you raise your hands to dry them, all the water trickles down your arms, up your sleeves, under your watch strap etc.
> The dryers are obviously installed by someone tall, who doesnt use common sense and realise that most women aren't 6 feet tall.


 
There are regulatory heights take into account average height and such, maybe your just smaller that average?

Jaid


----------



## ragazza

Originally Posted by *ragazza* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=471960#post471960 
_Another thing that annoys me is when the hand dryers in public toilets are installed too high up. _
_When you raise your hands to dry them, all the water trickles down your arms, up your sleeves, under your watch strap etc._
_The dryers are obviously installed by someone tall, who doesnt use common sense and realise that most women aren't 6 feet tall._



Jaid79 said:


> There are regulatory heights take into account average height and such, maybe your just smaller that average?
> Jaid


 
I'm 5 feet 4 1/2 inches (that 1/2 is very important!), and in heels would be 5 feet 7''. Thats definitely not smaller than average for a woman.
Still, very very frequently I come across hand dryers that are in line with the top of my head, so I have to raise my hands to get them dry.

Another similar thing which annoys me is in hotels, where the shower nozzle is 6 feet off the ground, and you have to stand on tip-toe to reach it, or when the mirror is too high, and you can only see the top half of your face. Obviously if regulations exist, they are not always taken into account.


----------



## efm

ragazza said:


> Another similar thing which annoys me is in hotels, where the shower nozzle is 6 feet off the ground, and you have to stand on tip-toe to reach it, or when the mirror is too high, and you can only see the top half of your face. Obviously if regulations exist, they are not always taken into account.


 
One thing that really annoys me in hotels is where the shower nozzle is only 6ft of the ground - I'm 6ft high which means I have to crouch, bend, squat etc to try and get any water on me. Also mirrors which are too low and I can't see my face when I am trying to shave. Obviously if regulations exist, they are not always taken into account.


----------



## ragazza

efm said:


> One thing that really annoys me in hotels is where the shower nozzle is only 6ft of the ground - I'm 6ft high which means I have to crouch, bend, squat etc to try and get any water on me. Also mirrors which are too low and I can't see my face when I am trying to shave. Obviously if regulations exist, they are not always taken into account.


 
Actually, the thing that annoys me is when the shower head is FIXED at a certain height (be it too high or too low) and you can't modify it to suit your height. It's much better when its on a sliding bar, and you can move it up or down to suit your height.


----------



## blueshoes

Jaid79 said:


> There are regulatory heights take into account average height and such, maybe your just smaller that average?
> 
> Jaid


 
and down your top into your boobs


----------



## Jaid79

ragazza said:


> Originally Posted by *ragazza* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=471960#post471960
> _Another thing that annoys me is when the hand dryers in public toilets are installed too high up. _
> _When you raise your hands to dry them, all the water trickles down your arms, up your sleeves, under your watch strap etc._
> _The dryers are obviously installed by someone tall, who doesnt use common sense and realise that most women aren't 6 feet tall._
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5 feet 4 1/2 inches (that 1/2 is very important!), and in heels would be 5 feet 7''. Thats definitely not smaller than average for a woman.
> Still, very very frequently I come across hand dryers that are in line with the top of my head, so I have to raise my hands to get them dry.
> 
> Another similar thing which annoys me is in hotels, where the shower nozzle is 6 feet off the ground, and you have to stand on tip-toe to reach it, or when the mirror is too high, and you can only see the top half of your face. Obviously if regulations exist, they are not always taken into account.


 
You should wear your heels


----------



## Jaid79

blueshoes said:


> and down your top into your boobs


 
Nice picture in my mind, is that not an advantage? 

Jaid


----------



## Caveat

Can't imagine I'm alone here - something that _*really*_ annoys me is 'euro*s*' instead of euro or even worse, 'yoyos' !!


----------



## ClubMan

I like euros - the more the merrier.


----------



## damson

Caveat said:


> Can't imagine I'm alone here - something that _*really*_ annoys me is 'euro*s*' instead of euro or even worse, 'yoyos' !!


I totally disagree. The natural plural in English speaking countries is 'euros'. One euro. Two euros. Same with cents. While 'euro' is recognised as the official plural version in the English language, the documentation also acknowledges that this is an aberration, and that it is natural practice to say 'euros'.

I suspect the English 'euro' plural version came about because of the habit in countries such as France of not pronouncing the 's' - _i.e. '_euros' sounds the same as 'euro'. So some clown chatting to his continental counterparts got it into his head that he should pronounce it the same way (not articulating the 's'), and therefore omitted the 's' when spelling it, and this then made its way into official EU documentation. But that doesn't make it appropriate. If you look at the official versions used in other languages, several use different forms for the singular and plural:
Spain - euro/euros
France - euro/euros
Portugal - euro/euros
Finland - euro/euroa
Slovenia - euro/eurov

The amusing thing is that most people - even those who don't pronounce or write 'euros' - still say 'cent*s*'. I surmise that is because we're used to hearing the 's' pronounced in the context of American currency - three dollars, five cents _etc._

When we had IR£, which did you say?
(a) "That costs three pound."
(b) "That costs three pounds."
I bet it was (b).

Or what about film titles: "A Fistful of Dollar" anyone?

Notwithstanding the fact that officially 'euro' is the plural in English, in my view the only situation in which it's preferable to use the form 'euro' in conjunction with a number >1 is when it's used as a descriptor.

For example:
A two euro bucket. (The bucket costs two euros.)

Similarly:
A ten pound turkey. (The turkey weighs ten pounds.)
A five mile jog. (Jogging for a distance of five miles.)

'Euros' is an _unofficial_ plural version (in English). That doesn't necessarily make it _wrong_.


----------



## Caveat

damson said:


> That doesn't necessarily make it _wrong_.


 
I didn't say it was wrong - just that it annoyed me.


----------



## Niallman

Caveat said:


> I didn't say it was wrong - just that it annoyed me.


Euros _is_ wrong and you're correct Caveat, thats why it annoys you!  

Euro is the official plural because using an 's' isn't used in all Euro countries as Damson gave examples of. The plural of pound is pounds and so it was correct to use it. The correct plural of Euro is not Euros. Its that simple. Some words add an 's', some don't. 

Just coz its a plural doesn't mean it 'naturally' should end in 's', the plural of sheep isn't sheeps for example.


----------



## Sn@kebite

Niallman said:


> Euros _is_ wrong and you're correct Caveat, thats why it annoys you!
> 
> Euro is the official plural because using an 's' isn't used in all Euro countries as Damson gave examples of. The plural of pound is pounds and so it was correct to use it. The correct plural of Euro is not Euros. Its that simple. Some words add an 's', some don't.
> 
> Just coz its a plural doesn't mean it 'naturally' should end in 's', the plural of sheep isn't sheeps for example.



Intersting. I thought when you are referring to the currency you say 'Euro'. But when you are referring to the actual coins themselves you say 'Euros'.
Guess i was wrong. (as usual  )


----------



## Sn@kebite

Oh yeah,
            When the first poster (creator) of a thread has a long post and the first user to reply quotes the whole thing, kind of annoys me.

(PS - I realise i did something like this in my last post) <<---hypocrit!


----------



## damson

Niallman said:


> Euros _is_ wrong and you're correct Caveat, thats why it annoys you!
> 
> Euro is the official plural because using an 's' isn't used in all Euro countries as Damson gave examples of. The plural of pound is pounds and so it was correct to use it. The correct plural of Euro is not Euros. Its that simple. Some words add an 's', some don't.
> 
> Just coz its a plural doesn't mean it 'naturally' should end in 's', the plural of sheep isn't sheeps for example.


No, _euros_ is not wrong.

A word does not necessarily have only one plural. Look up the Oxford English Dictionary entry for _cow_, and you'll see several plural forms listed, the most familiar ones being _cows, cattle _and_ kine_.

Similarly, in the English language, both _euro _and_ euros_ are acceptable plural forms of _euro_. For the purpose of consistency, _euro_ was selected as the official plural form to be used in English language documentation. However, that doesn't invalidate the form _euros_.

And, in fact, _euros_ is the official plural form in France, Spain and Portugal.


----------



## z109

damson said:


> No, _euros_ is not wrong.
> 
> A word does not necessarily have only one plural. Look up the Oxford English Dictionary entry for _cow_, and you'll see several plural forms listed, the most familiar ones being _cows, cattle _and_ kine_.
> 
> Similarly, in the English language, both _euro _and_ euros_ are acceptable plural forms of _euro_. For the purpose of consistency, _euro_ was selected as the official plural form to be used in English language documentation. However, that doesn't invalidate the form _euros_.
> 
> And, in fact, _euros_ is the official plural form in France, Spain and Portugal.



Unfortunately my OED is a little out of date and has as a definition for euro:
"_Austral._ a large reddish kangaroo [Aboriginal]"
It does say that the plural is -os.

But, in terms of the currency, answers.com says that both -ros and -ro are permissible.

So, let's more on to more annoying things.


----------



## Caveat

Fair enough

But whether officially permissable or not, for pure annoyance value, I think Euros sounds as bad as yens or liras.

Anyway, another fantastically annoying person: Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## ninsaga

Since its switching to people then no thread can go with ref to the king of annoyance Pat Kenny - look at what he is up to right now!


----------



## Marion

The correct use of the euro in the plural is euros (except in legal documents).

Marion


----------



## Joe Nonety

Lipstick69 said:


> · Baby on Board stickers. Or even worse small people on board stickers. I don’t care if you’re a smug married that’s been able to reproduce. I will be careful in my car because I’m a careful driver (maybe I have issues over the smug married bit!)


 

Top of my hate list as well.
I presume people have them because they think it'll make people behind them drive safer.
I'd love it if road crash statistics came out that actually showed you're much more likely to be involved in a crash if you've a "Baby on Board" sign at the back of your car.


----------



## annR

Littering.  Hate it with a passion.


----------



## z109

Marion said:


> The correct use of the euro in the plural is euros (except in legal documents).
> 
> Marion



Someone who arrives late to an argument and doesn't read the previous posts!


----------



## DrMoriarty

Petrol stations with no air pump. What the hell is that about? It doesn't turn a profit, so let's not bother replacing it when it's stolen, fixing it when it gets broken, or even installing one in the first place...?

You can choose from a full range of wines and assorted beverages, six different kinds of flavoured coffee, order hot food, fresh flowers, peruse a selection of magazines and newspapers, buy lottery tickets, or sample an impressive array of wildly overpriced groceries and household sundries.

But you want air for your tyres? Nah, sorry, we don't 'do' motoring needs. We're a garage. Moreover, and once you've queued up behind a line of paying customers, of course, we've instructed our highly-trained staff to stare blankly when you enquire about it, as though it were the seventh secret of Fatima you'd asked for, and then mumble some lie about it 'not working at the moment', although in reality we never even had one in the first place. 

Ah yes, it's been one of those days!


----------



## GeneralZod

DrMoriarty said:


> we've instructed our highly-trained staff to stare blankly when you enquire about it, as though it were the seventh secret of Fatima you'd asked for



The woman ahead of me in the queue to pay at Dundrum Tesco petrol station asked the assistant how to get to M50 and got a blank stare. I coundn't believe it.


----------



## CharlieC

Lazine


----------



## Niallman

Roundabouts with traffic lights at the exits. Which bright spark thought that would be good idea? In many cases, you can't see across the roundabout due to its height or whatever is on it and suddenly you end up in a queue and have no choice but to stop on the roundabout. There is generally only room for two or three cars between the lights and the roundabout. I was rear-ended last year by somebody who was driving too fast and didn't see that the traffic was stopped across the roundabout. Just doesn't make sense and surely isn't a safe place to have a pedestrian crossing.


----------



## bullbars

Nail on the head  with the so called "Service Stations" where you can't get a drop of oil/coolant bulbs or anything remotley auto related but you can do your weekly shopping / dining out all in one go.


----------



## ney001

That sodding umbrella song - when will they stop playing it?


re garages - idiots who park their cars on front of one pump - or even two pumps as I witnessed this morning, and aren't even putting petrol into their car - just running in to get a coffee!


----------



## michaelm

I must say that I dislike Bullbars (not bullbars ).


----------



## Pique318

ppl who rite using txt spk !!!!!!! Learn to spell you muppet !!

Also, the management verbal diarrhoea that we have to put up with.
You all know what I mean....


----------



## DrMoriarty

When it comes to management clichés, like, [broken link removed], I've been there, done that, got the tee-shirt...


----------



## MrMan

> Petrol stations with no air pump. What the hell is that about? It doesn't turn a profit, so let's not bother replacing it when it's stolen, fixing it when it gets broken, or even installing one in the first place...?



You might be saddened to hear that there has been talk of late about charging a fee for using the air pump c.15/30 cent a go! Reason being the nozzles are quite expensive! this is not a joke unfortunately


----------



## Lorrie

Drips on the toilet seat! Why don't they aim right or wipe before they leave?
Shop assistants chatting to one another whilst you are trying to order something from behind the counter
People who bring trollies in through the clothes area in Dunnes.. and you can't browse as they block the whole place up!


----------



## Purple

MrMan said:


> You might be saddened to hear that there has been talk of late about charging a fee for using the air pump c.15/30 cent a go! Reason being the nozzles are quite expensive! this is not a joke unfortunately


Running a compressor is quite expensive.


----------



## DrMoriarty

OK, OK.

[broken link removed] annoys me. How about that? Want to defend postmodernism to me?


----------



## rabbit

..


----------



## rabbit

The irish language, ever since it was drummed in to me at school.  What a waste of time, money and damage to the environment to see it on so many government leaflets, publications etc....where nobody ever reads it.


----------



## MrMan

People not appreciating their heritage


----------



## annR

While on the subject of toilets . . . .people who need to go into the stall next to yours even though there is no one else in the loos.  

Are garages legally supposed to provide an air pump?  I can't help thinking that none of them would provide it unless they had to especially if it costs them to run it.


----------



## Jock04

In the good old days   garages always had a free air pump. 
In Scotland they brought in a 10pence meter on them a few years ago, mainly to stop kids messing with them & also to cover the cost of running the compressor, replacement parts etc.
Have to say I'm surprised that hasn't arrived here yet. Annoying as it is, I'd rather pay the 10p & get air when I need it than find a free, but broken one. Assuming of course that the 10p one is regularly serviced......


----------



## Trafford

Jock04 said:


> In the good old days  garages always had a free air pump.
> In Scotland they brought in a 10pence meter on them a few years ago, mainly to stop kids messing with them & also to cover the cost of running the compressor, replacement parts etc.
> Have to say I'm surprised that hasn't arrived here yet. Annoying as it is, I'd rather pay the 10p & get air when I need it than find a free, but broken one. Assuming of course that the 10p one is regularly serviced......


 
10p charge in Scotland would probably be more like €1 in Ireland these days.


----------



## Jock04

Trafford said:


> 10p charge in Scotland would probably be more like €1 in Ireland these days.


 

So long as it's not run by Ryan - air.   €2 if you need more than 5psi


----------



## ClubMan

annR said:


> While on the subject of toilets . . . .people who need to go into the stall next to yours even though there is no one else in the loos.


For a bit of "how's your father" perhaps?


----------



## Purple

People who chew with their mouth open. It's as bad as eating off ones knife.


----------



## GeneralZod

Seeing newly built roads, walls, etc, dug up or knocked down again shortly afterwards and a botched repair job left in place permanently. 

Banks that require you to make an appointment to see them to do a simple task like opening an account.

People that ring you up just before lunch or knocking off time.


----------



## cole

The celebration of stupidity.


----------



## Caveat

All those stupid _Daft Dave_ adverts.


----------



## Carpenter

Girl racers, really, you'd think _they'd_ know better.  Oh yeah and especially girl racers that "pimp" their cars with pink Playboy merchandise, like????


----------



## gonk

People like this poster:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=63339

importing Americanisms like "soccer mom" which are of no applicability on this side of the Atlantic.

PS, don't even get me started on "gas-guzzling SUVs"


----------



## ClubMan

cole said:


> The celebration of stupidity.


Oh - I don't know. There's something to be said for it.


----------



## ney001

Carpenter said:


> Girl racers, really, you'd think _they'd_ know better.  Oh yeah and especially girl racers that "pimp" their cars with pink Playboy merchandise, like????




yeah and they nearly always look the opposite of what a playmate should look like!


----------



## cole

ClubMan said:


> Oh - I don't know. There's something to be said for it.


 
Nice one!


----------



## Carpenter

ney001 said:


> yeah and they nearly always look the opposite of what a playmate should look like!


 
Yeah a bit more "yeah, right mate" maybe...


----------



## Purple

gonk said:


> People like this poster:
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=63339
> 
> importing Americanisms like "soccer mom" which are of no applicability on this side of the Atlantic.
> 
> PS, don't even get me started on "gas-guzzling SUVs"


 

Nearly as bad as urban idiots in big 4X4's, eh?


----------



## gonk

Purple said:


> Nearly as bad as urban idiots in big 4X4's, eh?


 
Wouldn't know - don't live or work in an urban area.


----------



## ClubMan

gonk said:


> People like this poster:
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=63339
> 
> importing Americanisms like "soccer mom" which are of no applicability on this side of the Atlantic.
> 
> PS, don't even get me started on "gas-guzzling SUVs"


Don't worry - _David McWilliams _indubitably has some guaranteed _Irish _"witty" neologism for these and anything else that you can think of.


----------



## demoivre

The four that come to mind from today:

1. David McWilliams. ( Clubman's post just reminded me of him )
2. People who won't park between the white lines in car parks.
3. Online forms that are not printer friendly - I've just printed off eight pages with all pages having an underlying light yellow colour - waste of time, ink and electricity.
4. People who start threads like this to remind me of how much the above things annoy me.


----------



## dodo

Do you really hate me? if you then that would make me really sad


demoivre said:


> The four that come to mind from today:
> 
> 1. David McWilliams. ( Clubman's post just reminded me of him )
> 2. People who won't park between the white lines in car parks.
> 3. Online forms that are not printer friendly - I've just printed off eight pages with all pages having an underlying light yellow colour - waste of time, ink and electricity.
> 4. People who start threads like this to remind me of how much the above things annoy me.


----------



## Caveat

Almost forgot - something that _really_ annoys me is people who are fussy about food.

Genuine allergies - fine, obviously.  One or two things that people honestly just cannot bring themselves to eat - OK.

But people who just generally don't like a lot of things and are really childish about it?  

Things like:

"I only really like cheese if it's melted"

or

"I like McDonald's fishburgers now, I have to say, but to be honest now, I wouldn't be a lover of fish"

...that kind of rubbish.


----------



## Marion

Having your work identified in specific areas this year as being a standard of best practice by an external source and as a  consequence having these areas immediately removed from your remit - having worked at these for 5 years. Oh well!

Marion


----------



## dodo

People who have their first baby and can't understand why everybody is not making a big fuss about it,ie my sister has only been to see the baby twice in the last few weeks and all that crap, your baby you love  and leave it at that,

People who decide to have one child only and then expect to be able drop the child over to us to stop the child getting bored ,I have 3 children, then asking us the next day that our little one would have loved to go to the funfair yesterday with you guys,Even tried pawning their child to us for 2 weeks away because she would have had her cousins to play with, you should have thought that when you decided to have one child,nothing medical just selfish that is why they had one child.I do love saying sorry but we are going out on a family day.we do babsit this child and she is great but she is not ours enough is enough,then other's butting in to try make us feel guilty about not having more to do with our niece,that is right niece not daughter there is a big difference.And when we look once in a blue moon for them to take our 3 over for a night so they are not bored(us to go get a few beers and a lie in, will they all go asleep by 8 no they wont and I am delighted you deserve to be kept up for the night once in a blue moon. rant over


----------



## Caveat

Marion said:


> Having your work identified in specific areas this year as being a standard of best practice by an external source and as a consequence having these areas immediately removed from your remit - having worked at these for 5 years. Oh well!
> 
> Marion


 
At least it doesn't appear to be playing on your mind anyway.


----------



## cole

The way some people on AA Roadwatch pronounce "roundabout" as "rind-a-bite".


----------



## Calico

- Queuing up to use the atm machine only for the person in front of you to use it twice
- baby on board stickers
- people who don't dip their lights 
- having to pay a tv license for rte to transmit rubbish
- them still having irish language programmes on rte despite the existence of tg4
- cold food
- cat hair
- women/people spending ludicrous amounts of money on weddings
- children that are heard AND seen
- buying the paper and getting the receipt
- people making noise 
- road rage
- weather presenters jumping around the place
- irish radio being predominated by innane drivel
- all these advertisements telling you what you should eat/drink/think
- sundays being as busy as saturdays
- people having children and breeding like rabbits. like there isnt enough of us!
- bono
- the state of the world


----------



## DrMoriarty

Calico said:


> - bono


And people who paid 50p to see U2 in the Dandelion Market.


----------



## PM1234

People who refuse to use a tissue and sniff continuously (and not always because they have a cold).
When I'm holding a door open for the healthy looking person behind me and they walk through without any acknowledgement or attempt to hold the door themselves - I'm not a bouncer!
Queue jumpers
Tables in busy restaurants/bars which have just been cleaned and are not dried. Who wants to sit down at a wet table?
A pet hate - bars at night that still smell of the carvery lunch that was on the menu that day. 
The fussy eaters. Have you tried the food. No.Then how do you know you don't like it? 
Gossip mongers. One question. What do you get from it? Its not nice or amusing to talk and laugh about other people often having the audacity to start off by saying 'a _friend_ of mine .....'. Its boring and nasty. Stop!
People who don't listen.
People who interrupt to get their completely off the topic view in, usually talking over others to do so. Conversation is two way. If you want a sounding board please choose the appropriate time and place. 
People who chew gum loudly.
The smell at the bottom of Grafton St (think it comes from the fast food outlets and/or bins). Clean up!


----------



## ClubMan

PM1234 said:


> When I'm holding a door open for the healthy looking person behind me and they walk through without any acknowledgement or attempt to hold the door themselves - I'm not a bouncer!


Why do you always hold the door open for this person? Why are they following you everywhere?


> The smell at the bottom of Grafton St (think it comes from the fast food outlets and/or bins). Clean up!


Try the smell in the _Moore Street _end of the _ILAC Centre _- even after the revamp it's still there and is still disgusting!


----------



## PM1234

You are quite funny!  OK I concede 'a' healthy looking person.............
I hold doors for people behind me becaue its simply an automatic reflex.


----------



## Purple

PM1234 said:


> You are quite funny!


Damned with faint praise!


----------



## Kitten

The receptionist in Tallaght Childrens hospital, I arrived at 5am because I was concerned my 11 week old had meningitis and they told me to take a seat..........????!!!!


----------



## Sn@kebite

PM1234 said:


> You are quite funny!


I agree, he is quite peculiar isn't he!


----------



## Purple

Kitten said:


> The receptionist in Tallaght Childrens hospital, I arrived at 5am because I was concerned my 11 week old had meningitis and they told me to take a seat..........????!!!!


 Did you expect to have to stand? Are you aware of the procedure that is used to test for meningitis? It's not something just anyone could do so it's reasonable to expect some delay.


----------



## gipimann

PM1234 said:


> If you want a sounding board please choose the appropriate time and place.


 
Like "Letting Off Steam" forums perhaps?


----------



## Kitten

Yes purple, I listened to my 11 week old scream his way through it.  My annoyance was that all the ads specify speed as the main factor in identifying and starting to treat meningitis, so I drive to the hospital as quick as I can (safely) to be told to take a seat which I politely did and I waited while 2 biddies chatted about the weekend, then about their kids, then about some other trivial crap.  I eventually went back up to them and specified that I thought my son had meningitis (again) and should I not get him checked over quickly.  The 2nd receptionist who had arrived later said (nicely) "you should have said something love, there is no point in sitting there, we need to know these things". When I said I had mentioned it to the other girl there were a few filthy looks thrown and I was seen to pretty quickly.


----------



## Happy Girl

Men (for the most part) and lads who spit on the ground when walking along the street. Is this a fella problem??? Too much saliva running around in there!


----------



## Niallman

The way the traffic is suddenly brutal again when I'm on my way to work at 7. Surely people aren't dropping their kids to school at that time of the morning?!
Also, the way the increased traffic is now once again giving people an excuse to drive like ignorant idiots, using the bus lane to get to the head of a queue etc. I could go on, but I'm sure I've ranted enough about it in some other thread!


----------



## Jock04

People in rural areas who drive like they're in a city-centre rat-run.

Can see a mile down a straight road, there's no cars behind you, but they'll still pull out right in front of you, forcing you to almost stop.
Then they turn up the next boreen 100 yards along the road. (Indicators & brake lights optional)


----------



## redstar

o People who get on a bus and then proceed to get the fare out of purse/pockets, standing there counting it out while the bus is waiting and other passengers are behind them in a queue. Almost like its a big surprise to them that they needed to pay ?

o Tractors who plod along on national roads like they are in a field by themselves, oblivious to the 50-vehicle tailback that is behind them. They should have the courtesy to pull in now and then to let other vehicles pass -I have seen some tractor-drivers do this, sadly a minority. Its in the Rules of the Road - tractors must keep left enough for vehicles to pass.

o N3/Blanchardstown-M50 junction. Monuments to incompetent traffic planning.

o AA traffic reports telling us the M50 is very heavy. We KNOW this. Its ALWAYS like this. Tell us when its clear !

o Sports commentators who throw in the 'cupla focal' and use Irish versions of county names only when talking about GAA. Token 'its -GAA-so-we-must-use-Irish'ism at its best !

o The guy who advertises no PTSB bank charges - always sounds like he has an apple in his mouth.

o Large trucks using small country roads.


----------



## ney001

Happy Girl said:


> Men (for the most part) and lads who spit on the ground when walking along the street. Is this a fella problem??? Too much saliva running around in there!



Agreed, I was in Dublin airport picking up the folks the other night when a guy on front of me spat on the floor at arrivals followed closely by nose clearing onto the floor as well!! - Had I not been retching so much I would have liked to have said something


----------



## Cahir

redstar said:


> o People who get on a bus and then proceed to get the fare out of purse/pockets, standing there counting it out while the bus is waiting and other passengers are behind them in a queue. Almost like its a big surprise to them that they needed to pay ?



Maybe they don't know how much they need to pay.  I live in Dublin but haven't been on a bus in years and I've no idea how much any bus fare is.


----------



## redstar

Cahir said:


> Maybe they don't know how much they need to pay.  I live in Dublin but haven't been on a bus in years and I've no idea how much any bus fare is.



True. But a little effort to find out beforehand wouldn't hurt. Fare are not exactly a state secret. Even to have some money already 'in-hand' would help.


----------



## Seagull

Cahir said:


> Maybe they don't know how much they need to pay. I live in Dublin but haven't been on a bus in years and I've no idea how much any bus fare is.


I don't take the bus often, and don't know what the fare is. What I do is to sort out a handful of change ahead of time, so that I can get the correct amount quickly.


----------



## Sol28

Slow swimmers who join me in the fast lane of a pool - and insist on starting their length as I am about to do a turn off the wall, then crawl (well breast stroke) down the middle of the lane so I cant pass them.


----------



## casiopea

Swimming pools that dont have the fast lanes clearly marked out, so you are left scanning swimmers trying to establish which lane you should be in.  You choose an empty-ish one in good faith.  You start off with your faithful breast stroke trying to warm up and build up the courage to a front crawl only to realize you're holding up a cranky Duncan Goodhew behind you


----------



## annR

You obviously chose the wrong lane then!

More things that annoy me

Those incessant Eircom radio ads about Laura and how she likes the little things in life and she likes her bundles, accompanied by that stupid stupid dawdling tune in the background and then the voiceover which starts with a mono Irish accent and ends with an American accent telling you it's in the stores now.

Those incessant 123 insurance ads.  Have you ever heard such a moronic jingle and sound effects in your life.


----------



## Caveat

annR said:


> You obviously chose the wrong lane then!
> 
> More things that annoy me
> 
> Those incessant Eircom radio ads about Laura and how she likes the little things in life and she likes her bundles, accompanied by that stupid stupid dawdling tune in the background and then the voiceover which starts with a mono Irish accent and ends with an American accent telling you it's in the stores now.
> 
> Those incessant 123 insurance ads. Have you ever heard such a moronic jingle and sound effects in your life.


 
...and what about those ads for 'Clearwire' broadband?  With the smug, homely, American accented voiceover - 

..."and we're American"

So What!?!?


----------



## casiopea

annR said:


> You obviously chose the wrong lane then!



I know, thats why...



> Swimming pools that dont have the fast lanes clearly marked out,



...annoy me.


----------



## swordshead

Bringing the shopping trolley back in a massive supermarket carpark! Dont ask me why it annoys..i pay the 1 or 2 euro (thats another saga..why are the bigger trolleys cheaper than the little baskets on wheels??) ..pay stupid amounts of money in the supermarket on stuff i didnt need (fair play s/market ergonomics)find my car..then realise ive to walk all the way back to the supermarket entrance to get my euros back cos theres no trolley bay within a half mile radius of where ive parked the starlet! Have been tempted to ditch it (trolley not starlet),then feel guilty for blockin a space, then have a mini dilemma in my head goin "cant waste the money..im bein a lazy so and so..oh for f sake its such a long walk...im lucky to have the money in the first place"...yep...i think too much! It is a thread about things that annoy...theres mine!


----------



## swordshead

Just realised im the only one whos posted here post end of work time (5pm ish)..does everyone (who doesnt have a fri nite social life...savin for the new place thats my excuse) leg it off to boards.ie ..hmmm??


----------



## ROSS

I have to confess to not being the most patient when waiting in a shop queue situation. But why do I always get stuck behind a woman in our local Centra who when she gets to the till:

1. Firstly puts hand bag on counter
2. Then proceeds to take keys out of handbag and leave on counter
3. Searches for purse and eventually locates same
4. Searches for the amount and then decides to use all her small change
5. Starts counting out small change 
6. Eventually realises that she doesn't have enough change and 
7. then decides to use laser or paper money if you're lucky
8. When payment eventually complete, starts to
9. put keys back in bag
10. Put purse back in bag
11.  Pick up groceries and departs ! At last but....
12. Forgot the bin ticket and it starts all over again !!!!!!!


----------



## GeneralZod

That drives me mad too. I really hate the bit at the end where they have to reverse all their actions in slo-mo; close purse, put back in bag, put items one at a time into shopping bag. You're left standing there exchanging frustrated looks with the shop assistant while you both wait for them to shuffle away from the counter.


----------



## rmelly

Ruth Scott. The only radio presenter that makes me to change station whenever I hear her voice... How she didn't get the sack after her disastrous morning show (with Rick O'Shea) I'll never understand - not only did she keep her job but she ended up with 2 shows...ridiculous


----------



## Purple

GeneralZod said:


> That drives me mad too. I really hate the bit at the end where they have to reverse all their actions in slo-mo; close purse, put back in bag, put items one at a time into shopping bag. You're left standing there exchanging frustrated looks with the shop assistant while you both wait for them to shuffle away from the counter.


 Bad in a shop but worse in the queue for the ATM. Women; if you want to reorganise your bag/ purse after getting money out of the hole in the wall then stand to one side and do it!


----------



## annR

Yeah I hate waiting in queues too, but look at it from her angle. As a woman with a purse in a handbag, the fact is that I'm programmed not to take my purse out of the bag unnecessarily in public view because I'm afraid I'll get mugged!  I know I'll hardly get mugged while queueing in the shop but it's one of those personal safety things which just get conditioned into you.  Translates into a habit of not taking it out until I have to use it!  To be honest I only have 2 hands anyway - not enough to hold groceries and handbag and ferret out change all at the same time while moving forward in a queue.


----------



## cole

Those awful Kerrygold ads.  I'm still trying to repress "who's bringing de horse ta France?"


----------



## JP1234

When someone rings and it's a wrong number then they ask if I have the number of the place they meant to ring ( particularly when they sound annoyed when I say 11811)  

_This has happened to me at least 5 times today at work_


----------



## Trafford

JP1234 said:


> When someone rings and it's a wrong number then they ask if I have the number of the place they meant to ring ( particularly when they sound annoyed when I say 11811)
> 
> _This has happened to me at least 5 times today at work_


 
How on earth can they expect you to know the number??


----------



## Caveat

Trafford said:


> How on earth can they expect you to know the number??


 
I know.

It's like when people say: "Do you know so and so? because you look like them".

They could live 158 miles away and have no logical link to the other person whatsoever.


----------



## room305

Caveat said:


> It's like when people say: "Do you know so and so? because you look like them".



Or if you ask someone how long a job is likely to take and they glance at their watch before answering: "Maybe three or four days ..."


----------



## Trafford

I'm from Roscommon and was chatting to someone today and mentioned that fact, and they said to me "oh I used to work with a girl from Longford, you might know her". WTF?? It's not even in Connacht, just happens to border part of our county.


----------



## Caveat

Trafford said:


> I'm from Roscommon and was chatting to someone today and mentioned that fact, and they said to me "oh I used to work with a girl from Longford, you might know her". WTF?? It's not even in Connacht, just happens to border part of our county.


 
Dubs eh?  

who paradoxically are among the most parochial people I've met...


----------



## damson

(1) The RTE radio newsreader (Michael Murphy?) who pronounces _Garda_ as _Gore-da_. It's _Gar_, not _Gore_. There's no fada.

(2) The fact that nobody in RTE says "_before"_ any more - it's always _"ahead of"_. I think it started in the sports broadcasts (_"X is training in France ahead of next weekend's match"_)_,_ and spread from there.

(3) The way Fergal Bowers breaks his sentences
down into bite-sized chunks
with peculiar pauses
in the middle of sentences
when he's reading
even if there's no punctuation.
He's fine when he's giving a direct interview and not reading from a prepared script but the reading...! And he puts a weirdly excessive emphasis on the "_zeck_" bit of _Health Service Executive._

(4) Ronan Gilligan of AA Roadwatch, who no longer uses simple sentences.
He's adopted the construction "_X: That's [description]"_ rather than "_X is [description]" _and it's really starting to bug me - mainly because I'm afraid he'll infect the rest of RTE in the same way as occurred with _ahead of/before. _He's already started to influence one or two of his fellow Roadwatchers, although none of them is as bad as he is. It's fine for the occasional sentence, but his entire broadcast sounds something like
_"The M50: That's backed up to the Red Cow roundabout._
_The Naas dual carriageway: That's at a standstill._
_The 3 horses that were on the road at Lucan: They've been moved."_

His delivery: It sounds really disjointed. (All I want is _"The M50 is backed up to the Red Cow roundabout. The Naas dual carriageway is at a standstill. The 3 horses that were on the road at Lucan have been moved_.")

I think I need to turn off my radio.


----------



## Trafford

Caveat said:


> Dubs eh?
> 
> who paradoxically are among the most parochial people I've met...


 
Funnily enough, it was a Dub!


----------



## Duke of Marmalade

There's one of the news readers, I forget his name (Finnerty or something, I think), but he tries to put life into his delivery. Ridiculously exaggerated intonations all over the place, really irks me.

I agree that Michael Murphy's voice is also way OTT.

Also what is this when there are two of them and they are made to look at the start as if they are chatting to each other casually when -"oops we're on now".


----------



## Killter

our countrys transport system-its run by complete and utter gob****es.


----------



## Killter

oh and derek mooney. wow.


----------



## Caveat

One huge inefficient lumbering collection of behemoths really annoy me:

The public sector...yes...yes... I know they are not all useless & I have encountered this myself but in my experience, the majority seem to be:

Highly unprofessional, lazy, immature, uncooperative, rude and of below average intelligence.


----------



## cole

Caveat said:


> The public sector...yes...yes... I know they are not all useless & I have encountered this myself but in my experience, the majority seem to be:
> 
> Highly unprofessional, lazy, immature, uncooperative, rude and of below average intelligence.


 
Most public servants I've encountered have been:

highly professional, career minded, hard working, mature, mannerly and highly intelligent.


----------



## GarBow

Why can the petrol stations in this country not have an 'in' and an 'out', entrance and exit?

They all have two access points.  

Also Large vehicles parking between these two points restricting your veiw when leaving the garage. Not just annoying but downright dangerous.


----------



## Caveat

cole said:


> Most public servants I've encountered have been:
> 
> highly professional, career minded, hard working, mature, mannerly and highly intelligent.


 
Well lucky you Cole - are you in the public sector by any chance? 

Even you must admit you are pushing it with the "highly"  

I have dealt with Co Councils, Govt Depts & HSE every working day for the last 10 years and as I've said, I have encountered some efficient, conscientious people - but the majority have fallen under the categories I mention.

I also know a few public "servants" on a personal level who casually admit that what I say is fairly accurate.


----------



## Pique318

Trafford said:


> I'm from Roscommon and was chatting to someone today and mentioned that fact, and they said to me "oh I used to work with a girl from Longford, you might know her". WTF?? It's not even in Connacht, just happens to border part of our county.


 

Not pointing the finger or anything but a mate I worked with in Dublin started in his position and was asked where he was from. "Roscommon", he proudly replies. "Oh", said his (dub) co-worker, "Is that in County Athlone?" This was said earnestly, seriously and with no sarcasm !!!


People, learn your Irish geography!!


Edit: This was also in the Public 'Service' !!


----------



## Duke of Marmalade

Bought this electric toothbrush today.  It was wrapped in a most trenchant plastic which even with heavy duty scissors took me about 10 minutes to undo.  WTF do they pack them like that?


----------



## jmayo

As I posted on another thread, my little rant for today is the following:
could posters try and use some grammar in their posts ?
A few sentences starting with capital letters would at least be a start and go some way to making them bloody readable.

When I come across somebody using that quality of written English, I immediately assume they are lazy and/or ignorant. 
Come to think of it, actually I have come across that standard of English and it was a letter from worker in HSE.
Quelle surprise !

If the quality of English grammar and spelling used by posters to forums on the internet (not just counting this forum but almost all of them), is anything to go by, then our education system is pathetic.

BTW becuase I am a "techie" I would always consider my own spelling and grammar to be a little lacking but at least I try !


----------



## Guest122

Try unwrapping a doll and all its accessories on Christmas morning with a child willing you to hurry up. Why all the wire, sellotape, cable ties, cardboard plastic? – its just a doll. Santy has a lot to answer for…

BB


----------



## so-crates

Well for today it is the habit of people who complain if they receive no explanation for something but scoff at the response when they do! 
My particular pet hate is for people who scoff at the "leaves on the line" excuse for trains running slow without stopping to consider or to ask why this causes an issue. The presumption they make is that it is ludicrous/untrue/lazy or otherwise the fault of the train operator and dismiss it.
(PS I don't work for any rail company, I just know the reasoning behind it because I asked for an explanation once from a rail engineer and it was very reasonable)


----------



## eiregal

When I'm drinking Corona in a pub and they run out of limes.  They have limes for the first couple of drinks and after that they chance giving you a slice of lemon thinking you won't notice!  Or what annoys me even more is when I ask "have you got limes" the answer is always "we have lemons".  Eh, that's not what I asked!


----------



## Trafford

Pique318 said:


> Not pointing the finger or anything but a mate I worked with in Dublin started in his position and was asked where he was from. "Roscommon", he proudly replies. "Oh", said his (dub) co-worker, "Is that in County Athlone?" This was said earnestly, seriously and with no sarcasm !!!
> 
> 
> People, learn your Irish geography!!
> 
> 
> Edit: This was also in the Public 'Service' !!


 
That is truly shocking.


----------



## Niallman

Whats the point of the whole "lime with my Corona" thing anyway? Wasn't the purpose of that supposed to be to stop insects getting into your beer when in Mexico?!


----------



## Caveat

Niallman said:


> Whats the point of the whole "lime with my Corona" thing anyway? Wasn't the purpose of that supposed to be to stop insects getting into your beer when in Mexico?!


 
I had heard this too - but have since heard that it's an apocryphal story.
 I think it's simply that Mexicans eat a lot of limes and to add them to beer is not that unusual for them - in the same way other people would put lime or lemon in a G&T.

I think it's quite nice actually.


----------



## ClubMan

Trafford said:


> That is truly shocking.


My mother in law refuses to believe that she has been to _Ulster _when she returns to visit her family home in _County Cavan_. And she doesn't like _"Northerners"_.


----------



## ClubMan

jmayo said:


> BTW becuase I am a "techie" I would always consider my own spelling and grammar to be a little lacking but at least I try !


Yeah.


----------



## eiregal

_



Whats the point of the whole "lime with my Corona" thing anyway? Wasn't the purpose of that supposed to be to stop insects getting into your beer when in Mexico?!

Click to expand...

_ 
I think it was to keep the flies out alright but Corona tastes much better with lime in it.


----------



## Megan

ClubMan said:


> My mother in law refuses to believe that she has been to _Ulster _when she returns to visit her family home in _County Cavan_. And she doesn't like _"Northerners"_.



People in Cavan refer to going to the North that is when they might only be going  afew miles up the road into the six counties. Cavan people know they are in Ulster but they also know they are not in "The North".


----------



## ClubMan

Megan said:


> Cavan people know they are in Ulster but they also know they are not in "The North".


You heaven't met my _MIL _so.


----------



## Graham_07

eiregal said:


> I think it was to keep the flies out alright but Corona tastes much better with lime in it.


 

some of these look almost as good as lime !

http://www.pbase.com/tmurray74/mexican_bugs


----------



## gipimann

so-crates said:


> Well for today it is the habit of people who complain if they receive no explanation for something but scoff at the response when they do!
> My particular pet hate is for people who scoff at the "leaves on the line" excuse for trains running slow without stopping to consider or to ask why this causes an issue. The presumption they make is that it is ludicrous/untrue/lazy or otherwise the fault of the train operator and dismiss it.
> (PS I don't work for any rail company, I just know the reasoning behind it because I asked for an explanation once from a rail engineer and it was very reasonable)


 
The explanation that always gets me is "the 16.22 to Drogheda is running approximately 10 minutes late due to the late arrival of an incoming train"....we're late because we're late


----------



## jmayo

ClubMan said:


> Yeah.



As I said I do not say my own is perfect, far from it.
At least I try and break my rants up into definable sentences.
A lot of people appear to have forgotten that standard keyboards do indeed have a SHIFT and CAPS LOCK keys.


----------



## Megan

ClubMan said:


> You heaven't met my _MIL _so.



Is that an MIL joke or a Cavan joke?


----------



## ClubMan




----------



## Trafford

What annoyed me this morning, and has happened before, is when you're standing on the Luas and people put their hand on the bar for support just above your head. This results in me being unable to straighten my neck, and I've to stand at a stoop all the way in.  

I'm probably too polite to do the customary public transport "glare" in their direction. I probably wouldn't be able to twist my neck around to do it anyway.


----------



## efm

Trafford said:


> What annoyed me this morning, and has happened before, is when you're standing on the Luas and people put their hand on the bar for support just above your head. This results in me being unable to straighten my neck, and I've to stand at a stoop all the way in.


 
Well it's either I hang on to the bar for support or I try and "surf" the Luas unsupported - depending on the driver this usually results in a number of innappropriate embarces with complete strangers of both sexes and a couple of public transport "slaps" - so it's the lesser of two evils!


----------



## Trafford

efm said:


> Well it's either I hang on to the bar for support or I try and "surf" the Luas unsupported - depending on the driver this usually results in a number of innappropriate embarces with complete strangers of both sexes and a couple of public transport "slaps" - so it's the lesser of two evils!


 
Oh gosh no! You took me up wrong. I have no problem with people holding the bar for support. Why on earth would I? Just don't put your hand where my head should be. Raise it, or lower it. This isn't even on crowded trams so it's not an over crowding issue. I'm up way to early for that


----------



## efm

Trafford said:


> This isn't even on crowded trams so it's not an over crowding issue. I'm up way to early for that


 
You blooming hard workers! You're ruining it for the rest of us!!


----------



## Trafford

efm said:


> You blooming hard workers! You're ruining it for the rest of us!!


 
The hardest work I do is between 6 and 8am. This is when I get up to when I get to Dublin. The commute kills me, so I have to take it easy then for the day to prepare myself for the 2 hour trek home.


----------



## redstar

My commute on the bus is enlivened by those bastions of humour called 'The Colm and JimJim breakfast show'.

The driver is tuned to RTE Two radio (or 2FM ? whats it called these days ???), so no getting away from it. (Must remember to charge the batteries for my MP3 player)

That has to be the most unfunny, stupid attempt at humour I have ever heard on a radio show ! It is contrived, self-consciously trying to be funny (ie right, this next bit is funny, aren't we great, and lets talk/sing about ourselves too ?).

I thought, "this is as bad as that  'Strawberry Alarm Clock' rubbish on FM104" - lo and behold, its the same crew moved to 2FM/RTE 2


----------



## Trafford

redstar said:


> My commute on the bus is enlivened by those bastions of humour called 'The Colm and JimJim breakfast show'.
> 
> The driver is tuned to RTE Two radio (or 2FM ? whats it called these days ???), so no getting away from it. (Must remember to charge the batteries for my MP3 player)
> 
> That has to be the most unfunny, stupid attempt at humour I have ever heard on a radio show ! It is contrived, self-consciously trying to be funny (ie right, this next bit is funny, aren't we great, and lets talk/sing about ourselves too ?).
> 
> I thought, "this is as bad as that 'Strawberry Alarm Clock' rubbish on FM104" - lo and behold, its the same crew moved to 2FM/RTE 2


 
Oh yes! I DETEST that sort of radio nonsense.


----------



## elefantfresh

Try Newstalk - a lot less nonsense on there. Too many ads though...


----------



## redstar

Somehow I can't imagine the bus driver listening to 'Newstalk'


----------



## ClubMan

Same bus driver every day?


----------



## redstar

Mostly - its Bus Eireann, so usually the same driver every day.


----------



## Trafford

I listen to the Lyric Breakfast every morning. It is wonderful. I don't think I could start the day without it now.


----------



## PM1234

redstar said:


> That has to be the most unfunny, stupid attempt at humour I have ever heard on a radio show ! It is contrived, self-consciously trying to be funny (ie right, this next bit is funny, aren't we great, and lets talk/sing about ourselves too ?).
> 
> I thought, "this is as bad as that  'Strawberry Alarm Clock' rubbish on FM104" - lo and behold, its the same crew moved to 2FM/RTE 2



Well said! Your ears have my sympathy for having those two gombeens inflicted on them.


----------



## ClubMan

If it's as unfunny as _Gift Grub _or _Knob Nation _then you have my sympathies too...


----------



## Trafford

ClubMan said:


> If it's as unfunny as _Gift Grub _or _Knob Nation _then you have my sympathies too...


 
What's Knob Nation?

The problem I have with the "humour" on FM104 and 2FM is that is is so unintelligent and immature. I don't know who it is aimed at really but it reminds me of things I might have found amusing when I was in school or college.


----------



## elefantfresh

> I don't know who it is aimed at really but it reminds me of things I might have found amusing when I was in school or college.



I think you've just answered your own question there!


----------



## redstar

ClubMan said:


> If it's as unfunny as _Gift Grub _or _Knob Nation _then you have my sympathies too...



Well Gift Grub is high satire and aisle-rollingly funny compared to 'Colm and JimJim'  !!  Don't know anything about Knob Nation - but with a title like that I  guess its good for me that I don't !


----------



## Trafford

elefantfresh said:


> I think you've just answered your own question there!


 
Well hopefully that's right, but what worries me is that it might actually be grown ups who are finding this stuff entertaining.


----------



## Purple

A thing that annoys me; people chewing with their mouth open or worse talking as they chew food that is still attached to their fork.
I was in Eddy Rockets with the kids yesterday and a woman at the next table stood out as the finest example of said practice I have ever seen. If another diner had attacked her I would have testified in court that there was provocation.


----------



## Caveat

_Noel Edmunds_


----------



## JP1234

Idiots who don't know or don't care about the rules of driving on a roundabout
( with particular annoyance for those who use the inside lane when going straight ahead then cut me off at the exit)


----------



## Niallman

JP1234 said:


> Idiots who don't know or don't care about the rules of driving on a roundabout
> ( with particular annoyance for those who use the inside lane when going straight ahead then cut me off at the exit)



Absolutely! Thats almost as bad as my pet hate of bus-lane queue jumpers. These people that enter a roundabout from the right hand lane to go straight ahead and assume they've right of way to cut off traffic in the correct left lane! Happens to me every day in Walkinstown. These are the kind of people that were going full pelt on the N7 in the fog that day. Clueless and/or pure ignorant.


----------



## Dowee

..


----------



## carpedeum

JP1234 said:


> Idiots who don't know or don't care about the rules of driving on a roundabout
> ( with particular annoyance for those who use the inside lane when going straight ahead then cut me off at the exit)


 
The Malahide Road roundabout near the Pavillions SC at Swords has to be the most chaotic ever. Drivers have to be seen to be believed! Many accidents.


----------



## JP1234

Niallman said:


> Absolutely! Thats almost as bad as my pet hate of bus-lane queue jumpers. These people that enter a roundabout from the right hand lane to go straight ahead and assume they've right of way to cut off traffic in the correct left lane! Happens to me every day in Walkinstown. These are the kind of people that were going full pelt on the N7 in the fog that day. Clueless and/or pure ignorant.




The idiot who did it to me last night also edged out so far in the right hand lane that I couldn't see if anything was oncoming and caused a number of cars coming from his right to swerve past him on the roundabout.


----------



## RainyDay

People who try to get onto a crowded Luas before those exiting have had a chance to get off and make room for them. Silly and rude.


----------

